# Which game have u completed without using a cheat code,trainer or a walkthrough?



## kuku_hbk (Jun 4, 2006)

Well reader this is the ultimate truth test. Be truthful to urself and tell us all which game have u completed without doing any cheating. 

I Myself have completed only one : Prince of persia The Two Thrones


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Jun 4, 2006)

FIFA 2002
AOE II (honestly...)
Broken Sword II
Claw
Test Drive 6 (i dont know the cheats)


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 4, 2006)

AOE
AOE2
Battle Reams: Winter of the Wolf
Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne


----------



## alienspiesu (Jun 4, 2006)

well to be tru..
i hav finishd --
NFS Underground
NFS Underground 2
NFS Most Wanted ( tis game on a frnds comp cos wen i play on mine it CTD)
and tats all..


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 4, 2006)

max payne & max payne:fall of max payne


----------



## techtronic (Jun 4, 2006)

Call of Duty 2
FEAR
Prince of Persia - The Sands of Time
Tomb Raider - Legend
Commandos Strike Force
Splinter Cell and SC 2 -Pandora Tomorrow


----------



## sam_1710 (Jun 4, 2006)

NFS Underground
NFS Underground 2
NFS Most Wanted

and also...all da FIFA games!!!
***(How to cheat in FIFA games???) *lol*


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 4, 2006)

i am against using CHEATS for completing games....... 
SO basically each adn every game i have completetd is w/o cheats
MAX PAYNE SERIES
HITMAN SERIES
PRISONERS OF WAR
OPERATION FLASHPOINT
IGI-1, 2
ROME : TOTAL WAR
AOE2
FAR CRY
SPLINTER CELL 1,2
PES 5
FIFA SERIES TILL 2005
CRICKET EA SPORTS and CODEMASTERS
oh i have lost count of many    ;@


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 4, 2006)

every single game i have played , i never use cheats/trainers . I use them(some cheats are interesting  ) only  when i have completed the whole game once.


----------



## moshel (Jun 4, 2006)

Cod 2
Aoe 3
Ee 2


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 4, 2006)

fifa 02,03 1 season
pes 5 1 season
god of war
f1 05 1 season
splinter cell chaos theory
farcrry
doom 3
wwe raw vs sd 06 1 season
burnout takedown and revenge
gta 2
lara croft legend - just finished
aoe 1,2,3,conquerors exp,
rise of nations, t n p - +50 single deathmatches
ea cricket 05 - game finished (meaning- game uninstalled and cd crushed 4 gud)


----------



## magnet (Jun 4, 2006)

i dont play games much...but  i have completed max payne


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 4, 2006)

Done many games without cheats/trainers but read some tips and tricks. Now that isn't cheating, or is it?
Diablo II with Expansion x 3 times
Command & Conquer: Red Alert 2
Command & Conquer: Yuri's Revenge
Dungeon Siege
GTA San Andreas without cheats, but using a map to find hidden stuff (who has the patience to find all that hidden stuff on their own?)
NFS Underground
NFS Underground 2


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 4, 2006)

Freedom fighters 
Halo zero
etc etc


----------



## paul_007 (Jun 4, 2006)

call of duty

freedom fighters


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 4, 2006)

Same  here i use only cheats on a second
 go


----------



## aryayush (Jun 5, 2006)

Well, to be honest, there is only one game I have ever managed without any cheats and that is the Spiderman series. Apart from that, and sports games like Cricket and Football, I use cheats in every game because I am very weak at playing games and if I do not use cheats, it would become very boring and repetitive. 
Don't snigger guys, there is a breed which consists of people like me too.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 5, 2006)

hehe i just completed farcry once again , but this time on the hardest mode with HDR rendering enabled (damn good) . whoa fun, feels like a totally different game. Tridents knock u off in one touch and the enemy bullets have no respect for ur armor.

No cheats


----------



## hellomotto (Jun 5, 2006)

Akimbo,prince of persia 3D, RTCW , project igi 

no cheats

FEAR ...  cheaated weapons before facing alma  but  that was useless because I have to face her only with the revolver


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 5, 2006)

Completed lots and lotsa of games with no cheat at all. The list would be a long one. But one game that drove me to desperation in search of cheats was IGI. I searched high and low for cheats for that game but no avail. I had no idea about trainers then. Finally managed to beat the game with sheer determination. And I tell you, it was an awesome feeling to finally beat a level that you felt was impossible to beat without cheats.


----------



## the deconstructionist (Jun 5, 2006)

Using cheat codes takes the fun out of the games. All the games I have played have done using my own limited intelligence and ability. The developers should not have these codes.


----------



## vignesh (Jun 5, 2006)

Frozen Bubble....


----------



## samrulez (Jun 5, 2006)

GTA Vice City
Max Payne 2
AOE II
Watcraft III (Reign of Chaos)
Road Rash
Dave!!!


----------



## rahul_rks (Jun 5, 2006)

spiderman
doom
nfs2
hercules
delta force


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 5, 2006)

looking at both the avatars abv me is really funny

btw, have anyone finished the good ol gAmes like

mario,dave,prince1 ,2 , etc


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Jun 5, 2006)

Halo Combat Evolved 
Cricket 2005
Fifa 99
GTA SA (except for one stage)
TrackMania Nations
Hitman - all 3 editions


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 6, 2006)

half-life
opposing force
uss darkstar
sin
max payne
max payne 2
most wanted (almost)


----------



## Chirag (Jun 6, 2006)

I tried to complete prince. But never used to complete 2nd or 3rd last level. Used cheats and skipped levels and game completed.


----------



## Shinx (Jun 6, 2006)

Truthfully saying i've completed these games without cheat codes.
=>Project IGI1
Age of EmpireII
Rise of Nations
Spiderman2
Call of Duty2


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Jun 9, 2006)

honestly i completed the following games without cheatcodes
Halo:combat evolved
Need for speed UG2
spiderman 1 & 2
the only game i was not able to play without cheats or hints is doom 3


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jun 12, 2006)

Harry potter


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 12, 2006)

Honestly:
COD1 nd xpansion
COD2
POPWW
POPT2T
UT 2004
Painkiller
NFS UG 1@2
NFS MW
Far Cry
HL2
AoM and xpansion.
Halo Combar Evolved
Hitman 1
Max Payne 2
spiderman 1
Roadrash


----------



## imdbest (Jun 12, 2006)

every game at in first turn I play without using cheats
only SpiderMan II was an exception where I myself cracked the level cheat.
so list consists
MaxPayne series
NFS series
Splinter Cell I
HitMan II
Metal GEar Solid
etc...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 12, 2006)

Just completed : CFS3 Campaigns


----------



## bharat_r (Jun 12, 2006)

Harry Potter 1,2,3,4

In the good ol' days Contra.


----------



## Arthas (Jun 12, 2006)

cheats r made for fools.walkthroughs and guides for cowards.


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jun 13, 2006)

NFS Underground 2
NFS Underground
AOE II The age of kings
Age of mythology
Theme Hospital(a very old game)
HP1,2,3


----------



## bharat_r (Jun 13, 2006)

Arthas said:
			
		

> cheats r made for fools.walkthroughs and guides for cowards.



But some cheats are for fun.
Like the fatfielders cheat in Cricket 2002,where all fielders become fat like umpires & there was a cheat for Cricket 97 where the stump would explode when the batsman gets bowled.


----------



## go_gamez (Jun 13, 2006)

i think i ve completed fifa carrer mode... 
and need for speed underground 1 ,2 thts all..


----------



## Prashray (Jun 13, 2006)

Need For Speed: Underground 2
Half-Life 2 
Unreal Tournament 2004
Splinter Cell: Pandora Tomorrow

Usually I play without the cheats and after completing the game, I play it again in "fun" mode. 
Had to use cheats for Doom 3 and some other games.


----------



## KoRn (Jun 14, 2006)

NFS mw,u2,u1.
POP all.
GTA(with all bonuses unlocked)
AOE 2,3
CoD 1,2.
Painkiller.
Punisher.
Tomb raider(all except legends)
Mk(all parts for the *sega*)
SF(*sega* and Kawaks Platfroms)
DaTs AbOuT iT WiLL B aDding MoRe To tHe liSt......>>>>>>>


----------



## comrade (Jun 14, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> every single game i have played , i never use cheats/trainers . I use them(some cheats are interesting  ) only  when i have completed the whole game once.



every single game i have played , i use cheats/trainers .


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 1, 2006)

Well i First Complete The Game and Then Only After I Have Completed The Game i use cheats for fun .

Some Games Are:
Resident Evil 1 , 2 , 3 
GTA 3 , Vice City , San Andreas
No One Lives For Ever 1 , 2
Read Alert 1 , 2


----------



## max_demon (Nov 10, 2006)

Prince of Persia WW,SOT 

in TTT i need cheats


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 10, 2006)

comrade said:
			
		

> every single game i have played , i use cheats/trainers .



lol


----------



## CT Squad (Nov 10, 2006)

am not a frequent player but i managed to complete these...
NFS 2 & U2
GTA VC
Heritage of Kings : The Settlers
MK 4
THPS 3
Ghost Recon
and of course POP 2D


----------



## ambandla (Nov 10, 2006)

All NFS games, Max Payne, AOE, AOE3, AOM, Call of Duty, Global Operations, and many more.


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Nov 11, 2006)

prince of persia warrior within, very hard and took 2 month to complete without cheats. Halo:combat evolved, need for speed : most wanted,underground 2...................etc.............


----------



## Chirag (Nov 11, 2006)

Aah. I completed pop:ss and pop:tt and currently playing pop:ww. Stuck in empress level. She kills me everytime. I need sanddddddd. Finished all sand tanks.


----------



## dunno (Nov 11, 2006)

let me think..mmmm
i know one:
age of mithology


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 12, 2006)

=>NFS Porsche Unleashed.
=>NFS Most Wanted.
=>GTA III, VC & San Andreas.
=>Colin McRae 04 & 05 (no cheats- no trainers )
=>F1 Challenge '99-'02 (--same--)


----------



## max_demon (Nov 12, 2006)

bharat_r said:
			
		

> Harry Potter 1,2,3,4
> 
> In the good ol' days Contra.


You must have used 30 lives cheat
  Dont think that it is not a cheat
__________


			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> =>NFS Porsche Unleashed.
> =>NFS Most Wanted.
> =>*GTA III, VC & San Andreas.*
> =>Colin McRae 04 & 05 (no cheats- no trainers )
> =>F1 Challenge '99-'02 (--same--)


Really no cheat even aspirine or hesoyam I dont think so


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 12, 2006)

If you *really* love to play a game like GTA, then you'll hate using a cheat.
Only this way GTA is *MORE FUN* & this way only the game's name stands up... *Grand Theft Auto* , without cheats, your car gets BANGED up very FAAAAST & you have to look for new ones. 

For any mission help in any GTA, without using a cheat, visit GTA Forums.


----------



## max_demon (Nov 12, 2006)

hummmmmmmm........ but if the COP chases


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 12, 2006)

head for nearest SAFE House (where you have a Wardrobe) & change the Clothes.  

Or

Get to any MOD Shop.


----------



## max_demon (Nov 12, 2006)

but at level six cops are on our tails.
AEZAKMI se no tention


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 12, 2006)

what is AEZAKMI?

level Six cops always cap CJ's are .
For this, you have the choice of Dating Barbara & Katie.

by dating these two, even If you get Busted or Die You still have your precious Weapons with you. 

with Level SIX COPS ON CJ's rear , if you stay on Highways, you live longer. & you should also know the places where "Police Bribes are placed", comes in handy.


----------



## max_demon (Nov 12, 2006)

AEZAKMI Is the CHEAT and where I find katie 
and any1 knows  COFEE MOD V3 IN GTA IT IS GOOD AND WITH IMG TOOL YOU CAN CREATE U R OWN MOD !!!!!!
I FOUND A MOD FROM WWW.GAMERSHELL.COM IN WHICH ....... ......


----------



## prasad_den (Nov 12, 2006)

Harry Potter 1..
Bounce
Bounce Back
and many other mobile games...  

Actually I'm not a serious gamer coz I have very limited time..


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 12, 2006)

CS


----------



## mostwanted (Nov 12, 2006)

nba street v3


----------



## rajat (Nov 13, 2006)

i dont like usin cheats walk through and all that stuff because they take away all the fun and thrill. he games i have completed without all those stuff
igi 1& 2
claw
max payne
recoil
gta
aoe 2
gta 2
presently playing  nfs mw.  man this game rocks


----------

